# Roundworm in cat



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so worried about my cat! 10ish days ago he vomited a few times, and I saw three tiny roundworms in the vomit. I didn't know they were roundworms -- they looked just like tiny (1/2 inch) rubber band pieces so I thought he'd gotten into a rubber band. Then no more vomiting so I thought he'd gotten all the pieces out. Then yesterday he vomited again and there was clearly a roundworm in it. Oh no! I'm so upset knowing how long he's had these parasites now that I know what they are.

I called my vet and he said any OTC wormer would work, so I went to the feed store and I bought the only kind that was labeled for roundworm in cats. It was piperazine. Aside from massive struggles trying to get him to eat it... I am pretty sure I got a teaspoon in him. Now it has been 24 hours and he hasn't pooped or anything. So I am not sure this wormer is working for him. Do they always pass visible worms? If they do, how long does it take them to get going? If they don't always show in the feces, how do you know if the wormer worked? I did a little googling and it looks like piperazine isn't people's favorite wormer. Most people seem to like pyrantel, but I have some reservations.

First, I can only find pyrantel labeled for dogs. Now I am perfectly used to using medications off-label for my goats, but I wasn't sure why there wouldn't be any labeled for cats (when there are at least 3 brands labeled for dogs). Can I just buy the dog brand? And also -- you are not supposed to use piperazine in conjunction with pyrantel. But I'm not sure what the withdrawal period for the piperazine would be. I'd like to try the pyrantel but how soon can I use it?

I know this board isn't a substitute for a vet but I can't call one right now (11 pm here) and I am so worried, just wanted to check in and see if anyone knew anything. Thanks guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I believe strongid T from your vet... will take care of those worms... 
The best way to tell if the wormer is working is to get a fecal done.... you may have to do it again in 10 days too get the hatching eggs...

To be safe ...go to the vet and get a wormer...don't give the cat something that you are unsure of....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree...it would be best at this point, to go to the vet and get a dewormer. Poor guy.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Strongid is what we used when I worked at vet too. But even if you can't take cat to vet I would get a fecal done. I know with my barn cats I can handle them but to get them to the vet would be stressful. You probably won't see them in stool. And being a barn cat are you sure it didn't poop?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used Pyrantel Poamate liquid for horses on my dogs as well as the Safeguard paste wormer...I did research the amounts of the active drug in these and looked up the equivalant wormers for dogs to see what the percentage was for dosing and I do know that Febendazole( safeguard) controls roundworms in dogs and comparing the amount needed in the dog wormer to the equivalent in the paste, I used 1cc paste to worm my 40lb dog, 1 dose a day for 3 days in a row.
The dose for cats and dogs using febendazole is 25 mg per pound... Safeguard paste has 1052mg per cc( I use a 3cc syringe to measure) the dose I gave to my 40lb dog was reccommended to be 1000mg for her weight, going over by that 52mg was safe enough because this drug is considered safe and overdosing a little is ok, the only side effects with using febendazole on dogs and cats is vomiting and it is a broad spectram wormer that also rids them of tapes, hookworm and Giardia.
My first advice would be to have a vet check done and since vets do charge outrageous prices for wormers, this is why I've chosen to do the extensive research on them as well as the dosing. An accurrate weight is also required in order to dose appropriately. I've used the paste on my own cats and dogs but it was my choice, if you aren't comfortable trying this with yours, seek a vets services. It's rare but has been reported that some cats/dogs do have an allergy to febendazole and the reactions have been reported to be either skin rashes, diarrhea, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know about cats, we have one. But my Catahula dog gets wormed with white wormer, Synanthic. I asked the Vet how much to worm her and when he said 50 bucks that was the end of that, I asked him about worming her with livestock wormer he said he wouldn't recommend it, he wanted his 50. That was 3 years age and every spring I give her 2cc of it and she doesn't have worms and obviously didn't hurt her.
But I'm not recommending doing this.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the replies. I went back to the feed store today and checked out all the dog and livestock wormers. It looks like Strongid is pyrantel which is the one that isn't supposed to be combined with piperazine. So I don't know how soon I'll be able to use it. I did buy 1 pyrantel and 1 fenbendazole wormer (dog labels) just in case so I wouldn't have to go back to town. I can always take them back.

Jerry was a barn cat but we moved this winter and I brought him inside so now he is a house-ish cat. I've been trying to keep him inside as much as possible to observe his poops the last couple days. He usually goes in a litter box rather than outside (ground is frozen) and he hasn't been out much so I am fairly sure he hasn't really pooped in at least 48 hours  

My vet is great, charges the same for wormers as the feed store, he is just not very available. But if I can't get him tomorrow I'll try the regular town vet. Thank you thank you, don't know what I would do without TGS!


----------

